# Bumper Stickers?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have normally been hesitant to put any kind of stickers on my car, although I do have one that says that I am retired U.S. Army. I have never in the past nor will ever in the future put on any that shows my support for the 2nd amendment such as something showing support for the NRA or a particular brand or caliber of a firearm. My reasoning is "why advertise that I own firearms"? I know that if someone knows that I have firearms they are less likely to rob my house while I am home, but I also think that they are more likely to watch my home and target it specifically to rob when I am not home. 

What are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have no stickers on my automobiles. I see no reason to advertise anything in such a manner. I don't figure there is a need to stand out, one way or the other.

I had a sticker on my truck back in 85. It said, "_Boycott Jane Fonda, American Traitor, Commie *Female Dog*_." I was compelled to do that because, even though she was on the list of people not allowed to come on post, the PX still sold her stupid workout videos.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The only stickers we have on our cars are work related (to get into a prime parking lot you have to have a sticker). 

That's it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree with you, Notsoyoung. No signs on the house either, "Survivors will be shot again" and the like. Why attract attention?

Be the gray man.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> I had a sticker on my truck back in 85. It said, "_Boycott Jane Fonda, American Traitor, Commie Bitch_." I was compelled to do that because, even though she was on the list of people not allowed to come on post, the PX still sold her stupid workout videos.


Well, yes, she was and still is a traitor and a commie bitch.

It's one thing to protest a war here in America, I've got ZERO problems with that. Free speech. It's another to do so standing on the tank of an enemy that is actively torturing our POW's, that's over the line by a LONG LONG WAY.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I tend to agree but I have one small sticker on the back of my ride. A four inch "DTOM" coiled snake without text right next to my In God We Trust license plate.

Just a subtle "howdy pard" to like minded folks


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Only bumper sticker on my truck is a "Romney/Paul 2012".
Probably should remove that at some point, lol.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

No bumper stickers..Why advertise..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The only sticker I ever did was and anti-Obumer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Low profiles work for me. 16 year old doesn't get it.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The only sticker I ever did was and anti-Obumer.


 In a big parking lot in or near a big city, that may get your vehicle vandalized.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I only have one sticker on my truck in support of a local surf spot. I would never advertise a gun brand or that I prep. I'm low profile all the way.

Interesting study on bumper stickers and aggressive drivers.

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/06/18/study-bumper-stickers-aggressive-drivers/


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Low profile is best. If you go into the urban zone you must remember: When in Rome, Act as the Romans. I have seen people walking around the shopping centers with patches and shirts that decry the shooting lifestyle. Bad idea.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have several from, One Big Ass Mistake America. To NRA life member, PSE archery, S&W, Skidoo, Peace through superior fire power. etc. You may be right, it could work as a target marker on me. Could also work as a deterrent for would be lowlife. Will they let me pass and wait for a softer target?? Maybe the one that they "assume" isn't armed by just a quick look.

Big city doesn't apply in my case. No reason to be/go there. That's part of being prepared, IMO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One of the reasons you might not want stickers is that you might not be the perfect driver. You might violate a traffic code in the presence of a code enforcement officer (cop) who doesn't see the world as you do.

*Yes, I am poking a stick at our law enforcement officers* layful:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a sticker on the inside windshield of my truck that reminds me to change the oil at XXX,XXX miles. I also have a front license plate that says I am an esteemed "grajeate" Alumnus of a fine Institute of Higher Learning that was founded in the Southern US in 1856. 

Mrs Slippy has a Eagle Scout emblem on her Jeep in honor of Son1's accomplishment and a sticker that says she successfully rafted the New River Gorge in WV and made it out safely...I on the other hand, was dumped out of the raft on that same trip. My non-chalance over confident attitude played a role in my unexpected departure from the safety of the raft...hence not earning the sticker from our guide. 

Such is life...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Agree entirely. Incognito is best. A rebel flag or anti Obummer sticker can get folks killed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The stickers on my back glass state I am a Vietnam veteran who belongs to VFW, VVA, and the 5th Infantry Division.
I need an American Legion sticker.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Rut row..think the VFW decals are a sign of a drunk driver as taught in DWI school...lol.


----------



## Patty Hahne (Apr 16, 2015)

I agree wholeheartedly. Why advertise? I also hate it when I see people posting things about guns or the 2nd amendment on social media.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Murphy said:


> View attachment 10705


I covet your truck...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have no stickers on my automobiles. I see no reason to advertise anything in such a manner. I don't figure there is a need to stand out, one way or the other.
> 
> I had a sticker on my truck back in 85. It said, "_Boycott Jane Fonda, American Traitor, Commie Bitch_." I was compelled to do that because, even though she was on the list of people not allowed to come on post, the PX still sold her stupid workout videos.


I was 8 in 1985...just sayin
No stickers here.The only time I find stickers ok is when you own a huge, old truck and the sticker is hilariously inappropriate. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ...is hilariously inappropriate. hehe


I have come to determine over the past number of years or so, that my whole life is hilariously inappropriate...or as Jimmy B said, "my occupational hazard be, my occupation just ain't around"...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to use bumper stickers/decals to cover up rust holes. Used to look like and old NASCAR beater


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I was 8 in 1985...just sayin
> No stickers here.The only time I find stickers ok is when you own a huge, old truck and the sticker is hilariously inappropriate. hehe


I feel dirty. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> ... Interesting study on bumper stickers and aggressive drivers.
> 
> Study: Bumper stickers = Aggressive drivers


Good one I once saw on an old beat-up P/U truck, "My Kid Beats Up Your Honor Roll Student".



Patty Hahne said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. Why advertise? I also hate it when I see people posting things about guns or the 2nd amendment on social media.


The stickers on my vehicle tell you that I was in the Navy, my son is a Marine (he says there is no such thing as an ex-Marine), that I like the NRA, GOA, JPFO, Rugers, HK, DW and I support law enforcement. I especially like this one; 
.








.
I really don't care who it offends. In my neighborhood you stand out if you don't have some of these things on your car. I don't leave anything in it worth stealing, shoot the whole vehicle isn't worth stealing. And it looks it. But, my newest used vehicle will be a little less obvious since I am considering packing something special in it, considering the times. It too doesn't look worth stealing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I have no stickers on my automobiles. I see no reason to advertise anything in such a manner. I don't figure there is a need to stand out, one way or the other.
> 
> I had a sticker on my truck back in 85. It said, "_Boycott Jane Fonda, American Traitor, Commie Bitch_." I was compelled to do that because, even though she was on the list of people not allowed to come on post, the PX still sold her stupid workout videos.


And you still work out to her videos to this day......don't you? LOL


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Rut row..think the VFW decals are a sign of a drunk driver as taught in DWI school...lol.


Actually, one of our newest members is a county deputy.:armata_PDT_12:

But there ARE a lot of drunks at my VFW post. I only go to the once-a-month membership meeting.:armata_PDT_33:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> In a big parking lot in or near a big city, that may get your vehicle vandalized.


Out here a pro bummer sticker will get your car vandalized.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have some stickers on the back glass on my pickup. A membership sticker from the hunting club I'm in, a Texas flag, a funny fishing sticker, and an old NRA sticker. I'm not real worried about standing out.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Call me paranoid, but not only do I not have any stickers on my vehicles, but when loading firearms in them to go to the range I pull them into the attached garage so that the neighbors won't see that I own firearms. 

As I said at the beginning, I have mixed feelings on the subject. I am proud that I am a gun owner, and on one hand it might deter someone from trying to rob my house, but on the other hand I think that it could make your house a target for robbery while away. I have decided to go with keeping a low profile, and if someone decides that makes my house a good target to rob while I am at home, then the surprise will be on him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I have some stickers on the back glass on my pickup. A membership sticker from the hunting club I'm in, a Texas flag, a funny fishing sticker, and an old NRA sticker. I'm not real worried about standing out.
> 
> View attachment 10711


Now, what you really need to add to that back window is a rifle rack with a baseball bat in it.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

My windsheild on my Bronco has Big Country across it. And across the back glass it reads: DPO Motorsports (Dont Pull Out). Also have a few Browning logo and CFF sticker, on the side windows of the topper. Anyone that has a problem with that, well they can kiss my country ass!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I work all over the country. I have found that the poliece/firefighters 100 club sticker. Make the cops more at ease when they get to my window. I even had a cop pull me over one time just to say "Son you must be lost. This is not a good neighborhood. I can lead you back to the interstate." I thanked him and said unfortunately I'm in the right palce. We are working just down the road here. I was in Channelview Texas.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> I work all over the country. I have found that the poliece/firefighters 100 club sticker. Make the cops more at ease when they get to my window. I even had a cop pull me over one time just to say "Son you must be lost. This is not a good neighborhood. I can lead you back to the interstate." I thanked him and said unfortunately I'm in the right palce. We are working just down the road here. I was in Channelview Texas.


Ahhhh Channelview. I know the area well. Go armed...go ready.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Ahhhh Channelview. I know the area well. Go armed...go ready.


I know, right. We were working over by the oil tanking loading docks. You had to have a TWIC card to get inside the fence. No guns or weapons allowed but I never witnessed them searching a vehicle. For the record I did fallow the rules but didn't like it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Call me paranoid, but not only do I not have any stickers on my vehicles, but when loading firearms in them to go to the range I pull them into the attached garage so that the neighbors won't see that I own firearms.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, I have mixed feelings on the subject. I am proud that I am a gun owner, and on one hand it might deter someone from trying to rob my house, but on the other hand I think that it could make your house a target for robbery while away. I have decided to go with keeping a low profile, and if someone decides that makes my house a good target to rob while I am at home, then the surprise will be on him.


In my neighborhood, seeing me carry a long arm case to the truck would more likely spark up a conversation between very like minded people.
I consider the risk low around here, but that doesn't stand true for everyone, obviously.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Coming home from the store an hour ago a car passed me and right in the middle of his back bumper was a large sticker saying -

" My other auto is a 45"

Of course I smiled as I had a couple of 45's with me but talk about marking your car! I'd be concerned someone would phone in there is a nut waving a gun
from his car if I had a sticker like that!

Added this link to a bumper sticker story.

http://www.desantisholster.com/Road...m_campaign=Mass_Targeted_Marketing_04_17_2015


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As is taught in rookie cop school..Everybody from Channelview has an outstanding arrest warrant from somewhere. Just might take a while to find it. lol Yall are putting me in remembrance of a joke making the rounds a few years back. Maybe yall recall it but it went down to what is the most dangerous trip a person could take. Think it was agreed it would be getting from one end of Jouston to the other while driving a pink VW..with an Alfgore anti gun and pro **** sticker on it. Close to that anyway.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Call me paranoid, but not only do I not have any stickers on my vehicles, but when loading firearms in them to go to the range I pull them into the attached garage so that the neighbors won't see that I own firearms.
> 
> As I said at the beginning, I have mixed feelings on the subject. I am proud that I am a gun owner, and on one hand it might deter someone from trying to rob my house, but on the other hand I think that it could make your house a target for robbery while away. I have decided to go with keeping a low profile, and if someone decides that makes my house a good target to rob while I am at home, then the surprise will be on him.


Then there's the sound of the boom boom daily.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I used have NRA decals on the cars, no more. Just decals from the college the daughter is attending. Trying to look like a liberal soccer Mom as much as I can. Been said, "The gray Man". Almost forgot, all our cars have H-D stickers on them!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey maybe you could rent a poddle to ride along..lol. That would look very realistic Woops never mind..with the Harley stickers you might need a pit bull. hmmm


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a couple stickers on my car. For my car team, and my mechanic's shop. I would never put any stickers on my car advertising anything that would make me a target. No military stickers, guns, 2ndA, zombie team, etc. Hell, I hated having post decals when I was at posts that required them. In town I feel like it's a big target for people who want to start problems. Be it a tuff guy who wants to prove he is tougher than an Army guy, terrorists, or even just business who try to take advantage of military members.

I have considered getting a prius, covering it in pro Democrat stickers, and using it to get out of the city to where I store my BOV though. Could be hilarious.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

However, ironically, I often wear pro 2ndA, and Grunt Style shirts.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

A favorite out here is, "Welcome to Wyoming, consider everyone armed" and "Keep honking, I'm reloading as fast as I can"


----------

